# Denied entry for marriage



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello I am not sure if I am writing on the correct forum I am new to forums,
My question is , my fiancé lives in the Ukraine we have a 7 year old daughter together, my partner had a visitor visa to visit me in the uk, the problem is now we was told we could marry on this visa by Birmingham registry office so we arranged our wedding my fiancé arrived at Heathrow airport on the 10th September 2013 when asked what her intensions are in uk she replied to marry me they refused her entry and returned her back to the Ukraine, I know now we was given wrong advice but still the registry office say they would have married us, we are now going to put in for a marriage and cival partnership visa application, I was wondering if anyone else has been through this and will they agree a new visa for my partner to allow us to marry, and also does anyone know of a good lawyer than I could contact. I do hope someone will reply as we are totally devastated , thank you in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What are your intentions? To marry and settle in UK, she will need a fiancée visa, and to marry and live elsewhere, she needs a marriage visitor visa.
For fiancée visa, provided you meet the financial, accommodation and genuine relationship requirement, denied entry shouldn't prove insurmountable. For marriage visitor visa, you need plan for your wedding, adequate funds and undertaking for her to leave UK after the ceremony.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Joppa said:


> What are your intentions? To marry and settle in UK, she will need a fiancée visa, and to marry and live elsewhere, she needs a marriage visitor visa.
> For fiancée visa, provided you meet the financial, accommodation and genuine relationship requirement, denied entry shouldn't prove insurmountable. For marriage visitor visa, you need plan for your wedding, adequate funds and undertaking for her to leave UK after the ceremony.


she has no intension of settling in the uk at the present moment in time all we want to do is marry, she has a good job in Ukraine in the medical profession, we have been together 8 years and see each other often and she had been here 4 times previously with no problems, we want to get married in uk then she will return home to our daughter, my worry is now if we apply for a marriage visa will she get refused due to us trying to marry on a visitors visa, only reason we tried was due to Birmingham registry office saying we could which I have the relevant paper work from them giving us permission, sorry I am very distraught and emotional at the moment as my family are my world


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Register offices aren't staffed by immigration officers and there is nothing in the marriage law to state foreigners cannot marry during a general visit. Under the immigration rules, you shouldn't marry without marriage visitor visa or fiancé(e) visa, unless you are in UK long-term on another visa such as study or work.

Just apply for marriage visitor visa in Ukraine. Disclose denied entry and explain how you were misled and now realise it was a mistake and accept the consequences. Submit evidence to show that your fiancée will definitely return to Ukraine, such as a letter from her employer and her existing responsibilities there. I don't see why she shouldn't get her required visa.

Relax! It's not the end of the world.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you Joppa ,I am flying out to Ukraine tomorrow as myself my partner and daughter are devastated I would have thought the government bodies would have known but I was given information that was incorrect, I spoke to a lawyer today who said get married in Ukraine its a 1000 times easier but we had always said we would get married in uk for a few reasons and one is my mother cant travel as she is 78 and ill health, we are just so afraid of being denied to get married here in uk, one more thing if you don't mind answering is, I spoke to a immigration advice centre in derby today who suggested getting application straight in and not leaving it too long as the visa section may look and ask why we have left it before we applied after what happened . so confused


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, apply in Ukraine for marriage visitor visa without delay, but make sure you follow my advice on acknowledging your mistake and taking responsibility (wrong advice from register office isn't their problem) and attaching evidence of returning home after the ceremony. It should all be sorted quite quickly.
Keep calm.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you Joppa you have helped put my mind at rest more than all the advice I have been given since this happened, you have been such a star I cant thank you enough, when I arrive in Ukraine tomorrow I will try and get my partner to start the process, we have never lied to visa section or immigration officer at airport we told him both same storey he just said he was denying my partner entry and cancelling her visa and we should apply for marriage visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is a tip for you. Attach a letter to her application with the following paragraph:

I followed the advice given by register office so I innocently thought it would be fine for me to arrive in UK as general visitor and to be married. Now I realise it was a mistake, for which I take full responsibility, and I am now applying for marriage visitor visa to marry my fiancé in UK and return to Ukraine to continue my professional career.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

thank you so much for that it makes sense and the truth , should I submit the paper work the registry office gave us showing our wedding date had been approved by them and they was happy to marry us ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you do need to enclose details of wedding plan.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

I will send them everything even the immigration advice service in derby said we could have got married on the visitors visa how wrong was they all, least you have put me in the right direction and help settle my mind thank you so much


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It never ceases to amaze me how so-called professional advisors can get the basics so wrong.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

would you mind if I need more advice can I come back to you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes but only on the forum.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you I would only post on the forum


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi could someone please help me with this, as I said before my partner was refused entry into the uk at heathrow airport due to her having a general visitor visa and not a marriage visa even though Birmingham registry office said we could marry on that visa, after speaking with my fiancé we are thinking of putting in for a marriage and settlement application, due to her having wrong visa and misleading information from Birmingham registry office, I am wondering if they will look at her application when its submitted and refuse her due to our previous mistake with wrong visa, could someone please advise us we are both devastated with what happened, we have been together for 8 years and have a daughter together who is 7 years old,


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Provided you fully meet the requirements for settlement visa, you stand a good chance of being approved. Entry denial must be disclosed and you must take full responsibility for your error and misunderstanding. It shouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

I will read the requirements we are taking full responsibility for our mistake I just hope they wont hold it against us


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We make mistakes, and often innocently made through wrong advice, as in your case, so don't worry about it.


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your replies , I am seeing a immigration lawyer in the morning I will let you know what he says as afraid of getting wrong advice again,


----------



## jonbhall (Sep 12, 2013)

hi I have 3 questions left to ask as I am still little confused after seeing a lawyer and need to try and get this straight in my mind

1 marriage civil partnership visa , once we are married can she put in for settlement visa while in the uk or does it have to be a fiancé visa we need from the start?

2 my daughter who lives with her mother in Ukraine, I was not put on her birth certificate due to circumstances would I need to prove she is my daughter by a dna test? I have photos of me my partner from when my daughter was born my daughter is now 7 years old also we have emails me and my partner was sending before she was born in then we speak of what our baby sex will be and so forth.

3 my partner would rather my daughter complete another 1to2 years education in Ukraine before she settles in uk,the reason for this is she is doing so well with her studies and we don't want to interrupt that. her grand parents are willing to look after her while her mom and me set up a home in the uk and we will be visiting my daughter regularly, had two different lawyers tell me different one said it would be fine as she is completing the education we want her too and the other said the home office will not understand and it could cause us problems. 

could someone please try and help me clarify what is best to do to satisfy the home office.
thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

We don't offer second opinion or further advice when you have professional help. Direct all your queries to them - that's what you are paying them for.


----------

